# Music & Moods



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What moods do you find yourself attracted to most in music?

For Me:

Sad & Sorrowful (David Gray)
Happy & Free (Jack Johnson)
Funky & Groovy (The Funky Meters)
Bold & Assertive (Tool)

That's pretty much what I rotate between. While I know how to be aggressive in life when I need to, I never truly feel angry; it's just a necessary part of societal living.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

In non classical, I'd have to say:
Porch music as I call it, bluegrass and finger picking blues. 
90's alternative and club music 
late 60's early 70's rock (grateful dead, Stones... and the like)

I seem to still identify with the feels of 90's music Pearl Jam, Portishead, Linkin Park
The 60-70's stuff seems very nostalgic. I don't generally favor feeling nostalgic however which is why I have left most that music behind.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eljr said:


> In non classical, I'd have to say:
> Porch music as I call it, bluegrass and finger picking blues.
> 90's alternative and club music
> late 60's early 70's rock (grateful dead, Stones... and the like)
> ...



I'd have to agree, I also don't enjoy feeling nostalgic. But each artist listed for each category in my OP has a full discography that fits that mood for me, which is incredible. And they are all artists that are new to me. I don't care to get to know them inside and out though, I feel that ruins the music, when you over-analyze it. 

I just want to be inspired by it, to live my life, and also, for my own art.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Music serves different purposes for me. Most of the time I like to read to music, in which case I like instrumental, flowing, peaceful and/or bucolic music.

Sometimes I want to rock out. I'll put on the loudest, nastiest, most a$$-kicking music I can find.

Sometimes I just want to be impressed with my stereo. I have a handful of releases that re-arrange the pictures on the wall (and no, I'm not exaggerating...)


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Lol. I remember telling a violinist "I like minor keys" and he said "typical pianist".

But now, I find every key enjoyable. Music is definitely dependent on the mood and environment. I would hate listening to heavy techno beats before bed, but at a circuit party it would be the only thing I want.

Generally, I prefer a bit more sorrow melancholic type music with woodwind type sound (combined with keys). But honestly, I can't really even say anymore because I like all types of music now. Good music is good music. Umm... where was I going with this.

Love cello and flute/oboe sound lately. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

NoCoPilot said:


> Music serves different purposes for me. Most of the time I like to read to music, in which case I like instrumental, flowing, peaceful and/or bucolic music.
> 
> Sometimes I want to rock out. I'll put on the loudest, nastiest, most a$$-kicking music I can find.
> 
> Sometimes I just want to be impressed with my stereo. I have a handful of releases that re-arrange the pictures on the wall (and no, I'm not exaggerating...)


what do you use to rearrange the the pictures on the wall?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

eljr said:


> what do you use to rearrange the the pictures on the wall?


This is always reliable:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> This is always reliable:



I enjoyed that. "Sad & Sorrowful"


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

And with a sub-woofer, powerful.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't think much about mood, except in as much as I favor great variety and extreme contrast. I like bands with range, those for which it would be impossible to define any consistent mood profile.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> I don't think much about mood, except in as much as I favor great variety and extreme contrast. I like bands with range, those for which it would be impossible to define any consistent mood profile.


Dave Matthews Band & Phish were my first two favorite bands and they certainly have assorted moods. But I do enjoy consistency across discography, it keeps things within grasp and more of a focus on feel rather than analytics in that from song to song, there is little variance, but enough to keep things interesting.

I think both approaches are brilliant.


----------

